# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố ai vẽ được :D

## thanhvan

Ai có thể vẽ được hình này trong vòng 5 nét liền hok???

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

Mình nghĩ là ko ^^

----------


## thethaotamchinh

> Ai có thể vẽ được hình này trong vòng 5 nét liền hok???


Mình nhìn sơ nghĩ chắc đc nhưng làm chưa biết sao

----------


## teenddeem

5 nét liền tù tì không nhấc bút lên hay là 5 đường thẳng hả bạn.

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

*Liền hay ko thì 4 cái đường chéo dài đã phải tốn 4 nét rồi
Đố xong toàn mất tích haizzzz*

----------


## langocthao

bạn ơi vẽ 5 nét là 5 nét ko nhấc bút hay là dữ nguyên bút vậy lếu dữ nguyên bút ko nhấc lên thì sao vẽ đc mấy cái đừng tréo kia phải mất 3-4 nét rồi thì làm sao vẽ đc 5 nét mà xong được hình đó hay là đây là câu đó mẹo vậy :lick:

----------


## vAPK

mình cũng thử gần chục lần rồi toàn bị vấp phải mấy cái đường chéo [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hóc thật...sao không them 1 nét nữa nhỉ thì mình sẽ vé ra:d

----------


## seolopmam

khó phết nhỉ..vẽ mãi mà nó k ra [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## medi

Chịu rồi..đưa ra đáp án đi chủ thớt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))

----------


## kingkonghn

Đố cái điều mà không ai làm được thì đố làm gì ?

----------


## truongtuongtu

là sao?? cái này có làm đc k thế @@

----------

